# Disney parks and resorts closed until further notice



## Cyberc (Mar 28, 2020)

Disney announced yesterday that they will keep the parks and resorts closed until further notice.

No word from DVC but I assume the announcement covers them too.


----------



## klynn (Mar 28, 2020)

I have a 2 week stay April 19- May 3. The first week is AKV and the second week is SSR. I suppose I should cancel.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 28, 2020)

klynn said:


> I have a 2 week stay April 19- May 3. The first week is AKV and the second week is SSR. I suppose I should cancel.


RCI ?


----------



## klynn (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 28, 2020)

The general announcement yesterday included the DVC resorts in terms of closure.  DVC members received this email today containing updated DVC-specific information about cancelling reservations, returning points, etc.



Dear Members,
I know the last couple of weeks have been a challenge for all of us. As we navigate the rapidly changing COVID-19 environment, we continue to make decisions focused on the health and wellbeing of our Members, Guests and Cast Members. Today I want to share another update with you.
As a result of this unprecedented pandemic and in line with direction provided by health experts and government officials, Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed until further notice. This closure affects all Disney Vacation Club properties, including Disney’s Vero Beach Resort, Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort and Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa.
During this temporary closure, it is our priority to continue providing you with helpful and efficient service, even as the majority of our Cast Members are working remotely, including those in Member Services and Member Accounting.
Until the decision is made as to when the resorts will reopen, all reservations scheduled for arrival during the closure time will be automatically cancelled by Disney Vacation Club on a week-by-week basis. Members do not need to cancel the reservation online or contact Member Services. In light of the unusual circumstances and to provide more flexibility, Disney Vacation Club established a temporary cancellation policy to supplement our existing cancellation rules. Details include:
·  Vacation Points returned due to a cancellation of a resort reservation will not be placed in a holding account and will be returned to the current Use Year. This applies to all reservations checking in within the next 30 days.
·  When a reservation involving Borrowed Points is cancelled, the Borrowed Points will be returned to the Use Year they were borrowed from. This applies to all reservations regardless of arrival date. Please allow up to 15 business days for this process to be completed.
The following existing cancellation rules continue to apply:
·  Reservation Points returned due to a cancellation of a Disney Collection Resort reservation will be returned as Reservation Points to the current Use Year.
·  Reservations made with points Banked from the previous Use Year will be returned as Banked Points to the current Use Year.
·  One-time use Points will be returned to the current Use Year as one-time use Points.
In addition, some Members may have questions about reservation cancellations involving Points that are set to expire soon. At this time, we are evaluating the banking and expiration policy and the use of certain Points impacted by the closures. As a part of our evaluation process, we need to be considerate of the impact any changes could have on future inventory availability for the Membership overall. A decision will be made when we better understand how long COVID-19 will impact our operations.
As we anticipate high call volume in the days ahead, we encourage you to use the Disney Vacation Club website for general information – and we ask that you contact Member Services only if you need assistance with an existing reservation. Any Member who would like to book a new Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation or modify an existing reservation may do so through the Member Online Booking Tool.
We realize that disruptions related to COVID-19 are altering your family’s vacation plans, and we thank you for your understanding during this unprecedented time. It is our commitment to stay focused on serving you with ongoing communication and updates.
We look forward to “welcoming you home” as soon as we can.
Stay well,Terri Schultz
Senior Vice President
Disney Vacation Club, Guided Adventures & Expeditions and Golden OakTo ensure the delivery of emails concerning _Disney Vacation Club_, to your inbox, please take a moment to add disneyvacationclub@mail.dvcmember.com to your email address book or safe list.
Please do not reply to this email. If you wish to contact us, click here to email us.
If you would like to update your email or mailing address, click here to update your online Member profile or contact Member Services at (800) 800-9800 or (407) 566-3800.​
© DisneyCR04​DVC-20-1529850​


----------



## jbug423 (Mar 28, 2020)

I had a trip scheduled for april 4th i called to cancel because i want to book a reservation later this year. The points i had used were banked, current year and borrowed points. They put my points in the current year, even my borrowed points. They also stated that i will loose all my points up to my June 2019 contracts if i don't use them by May of this year because they were not banked. They weren't banked because they were allotted for my trip and had no way of banking them. The DVC rep. stated that this is the policy and there is nothing that she can do but will have her supervisor call me.  So now i must wait until i hear from the supervisor. I know these are trying times but it doesn't seem fair, has anyone experienced this or had success in  recovering all your points because of the park closure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2020)

jbug423 said:


> I had a trip scheduled for april 4th i called to cancel because i want to book a reservation later this year. The points i had used were banked, current year and borrowed points. They put my points in the current year, even my borrowed points. They also stated that i will loose all my points up to my June 2019 contracts if i don't use them by May of this year because they were not banked. They weren't banked because they were allotted for my trip and had no way of banking them. The DVC rep. stated that this is the policy and there is nothing that she can do but will have her supervisor call me.  So now i must wait until i hear from the supervisor. I know these are trying times but it doesn't seem fair, has anyone experienced this or had success in  recovering all your points because of the park closure.


The borrowed points are supposed to go back to the use year from which they came.  That was an email I got this morning.  It's a new policy for Covid 19 cancellations.


----------



## jbug423 (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes, I was going to call back but with the long wait times i will see if i get a call back from the supervisor tomorrow.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 28, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> FROM DVC:  In addition, some Members may have questions about reservation cancellations involving Points that are set to expire soon. At this time, we are evaluating the banking and expiration policy and the use of certain Points impacted by the closures. As a part of our evaluation process, we need to be considerate of the impact any changes could have on future inventory availability for the Membership overall. A decision will be made when we better understand how long COVID-19 will impact our operations.





jbug423 said:


> They also stated that i will loose all my points up to my June 2019 contracts if i don't use them by May of this year because they were not banked. They weren't banked because they were allotted for my trip and had no way of banking them. The DVC rep. stated that this is the policy and there is nothing that she can do but will have her supervisor call me. So now i must wait until i hear from the supervisor.


At least DVC says they're aware and are evaluating what they can do, but can't make a final decision until they know how bad it is i.e. how long this goes on and how many points will be lost by the many members this will impact.  Not all timeshare systems are doing that.  So at least there's some hope for DVC members, even if they tell you they can't do anything right now.

Your borrowed points will go back to the year they were borrowed from - if they aren't already put back by the next time you talk to DVC, tell them and they can probably do it right then.


----------



## jbug423 (Mar 30, 2020)

I still haven't heard from DVC but called them. They said that the borrowed points will go back to the use year but the other points will still expire in June. I am still expecting a call from the supervisor and they also told me on the DVC website to contact them through email as they are reading every one sent in and my situation is something that they have not come across yet. I am still hoping this can be resolved as I want to start planning a trip for November.


----------



## Dean (Mar 31, 2020)

jbug423 said:


> I still haven't heard from DVC but called them. They said that the borrowed points will go back to the use year but the other points will still expire in June. I am still expecting a call from the supervisor and they also told me on the DVC website to contact them through email as they are reading every one sent in and my situation is something that they have not come across yet. I am still hoping this can be resolved as I want to start planning a trip for November.


Historically they've never extended banked points, only allowed one to unborrow or bank late.  Thus I suspect you'll lose those points that expire in June unless you can deposit in II or use them for a cash exchange assuming they qualify.


----------



## Cyberc (Mar 31, 2020)

Dean said:


> Historically they've never extended banked points, only allowed one to unborrow or bank late.  Thus I suspect you'll lose those points that expire in June unless you can deposit in II or use them for a cash exchange assuming they qualify.


Yeah there is no way that they will extend expiring points. You do however have the option to bank them with RCI that way you still get a little use of them.


----------



## jbug423 (Apr 1, 2020)

Dean said:


> Historically they've never extended banked points, only allowed one to unborrow or bank late.  Thus I suspect you'll lose those points that expire in June unless you can deposit in II or use them for a cash exchange assuming they qualify.



I am hopping they will extending the banking window as i could not bank them because they were allotted for my trip. Disney is treating this like i forgot to bank them which is not the case. I received them back because the park is closed and my trip was canceled. So in reality, if the park would have a reopening date of June 1, those points would expire without ever having a chance to use them within Disney. We are planning to reschedule for this November and would like to use those points for that trip.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 1, 2020)

jbug423 said:


> I am hopping they will extending the banking window as i could not bank them because they were allotted for my trip. Disney is treating this like i forgot to bank them which is not the case. I received them back because the park is closed and my trip was canceled. So in reality, if the park would have a reopening date of June 1, those points would expire without ever having a chance to use them within Disney. We are planning to reschedule for this November and would like to use those points for that trip.



I understand your frustration but in reality you had time to bank your points. I understand that the points was tied up for the reservation and no one could have known this would happen So that’s why you didn’t bank.

I have points which will expire 6/1 but they have been banked already so I’m losing around 50 points :-(


----------



## Dean (Apr 1, 2020)

jbug423 said:


> I am hopping they will extending the banking window as i could not bank them because they were allotted for my trip. Disney is treating this like i forgot to bank them which is not the case. I received them back because the park is closed and my trip was canceled. So in reality, if the park would have a reopening date of June 1, those points would expire without ever having a chance to use them within Disney. We are planning to reschedule for this November and would like to use those points for that trip.


Historically they have allowed late banking for points that could have been banked, I'd ask for a supervisor and keep trying.  What they haven't done in the past that I'm aware of is to extend banked points.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 4, 2020)

Dean said:


> Historically they have allowed late banking for points that could have been banked, I'd ask for a supervisor and keep trying.  What they haven't done in the past that I'm aware of is to extend banked points.



Under normal circumstances you would be right. However now with corona DVC have stated they are currently enforcing their banking policy that means no banking late exceptions.


----------



## Dean (Apr 4, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Under normal circumstances you would be right. However now with corona DVC have stated they are currently enforcing their banking policy that means no banking late exceptions.


As I understand it they've taken several different stances along the way with the current situations both allowing and not allowing banking, and as we know, DVC is nothing if not inconsistent.  Thus my recommendations to speak to a supervisor still stands.


----------



## darius (Apr 5, 2020)

I personally think restoring of the borrowed points from a reservation cancelled is extremely generous of DVC.   As a timeshare owner, there is some risk - and while it may not sit well with everyone if we are subject to losing points, it's part of the risk of owning a timeshare.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 5, 2020)

darius said:


> I personally think restoring of the borrowed points from a reservation cancelled is extremely generous of DVC.   As a timeshare owner, there is some risk - and while it may not sit well with everyone if we are subject to losing points, it's part of the risk of owning a timeshare.



I agree this is the risk of using your points at the very end of the Use Year. As an owner I have had ample time to use my points actually up to 2 years.  

Sorry to say but owners should accept their losses and move on. After all it’s just a vacation and as an owner you know you will be back next year and the year after that. Honestly there should be more important things to worry about right now. 

Full disclosure I have a reservation in May with a June UY which I will lose.


----------



## Dean (Apr 5, 2020)

darius said:


> I personally think restoring of the borrowed points from a reservation cancelled is extremely generous of DVC.   As a timeshare owner, there is some risk - and while it may not sit well with everyone if we are subject to losing points, it's part of the risk of owning a timeshare.


I would agree in general though DVC has a formal hurricane policy and a history of allowing such flexibility on a case by case basis.  I'd also point out that any flexibility they allow is on the back of the owners as a whole, not DVD.  Ultimately some additional flexibility is reasonable but should not be expected.  I'm reminded of when they stopped free valet parking and some insisted that they should continue it for free even though it would have had to be paid for by the owners as a whole and at full price, entitlement thinking at it's worst.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 5, 2020)

Why aren't you all just throwing your points into RCI? That will add 2 years of use to them and you can just use the points to try out Hilton or Wyndham.


----------



## jbug423 (Apr 7, 2020)

I am still waiting to hear from a supervisor. As for my points, I received points June 1 and booked a trip a week later for this April 4th using those points and also borrowed points from 2020, The 2020 points were returned to 2020 use year but the 2019 points are the ones that are past the banking window in January and will expire this coming June. There was no way to bank these points because they were returned to me this past week due to the parks closing. I know i can deposit them into RCI and that is my last resort but i hope i am able to use all my points for a possible trip in November.


----------



## icydog (Apr 7, 2020)

jbug423 said:


> I am still waiting to hear from a supervisor. As for my points, I received points June 1 and booked a trip a week later for this April 4th using those points and also borrowed points from 2020, The 2020 points were returned to 2020 use year but the 2019 points are the ones that are past the banking window in January and will expire this coming June. There was no way to bank these points because they were returned to me this past week due to the parks closing. I know i can deposit them into RCI and that is my last resort but i hope i am able to use all my points for a possible trip in November.


You just gave me an idea.  I have some points that were banked from 2019-2020.  I can’t rebank them and I’ll lose them. Now I’ll deposit them into RCI rather than lose them. Disney has refused to address the issue of banked or borrowed points.


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 8, 2020)

icydog said:


> ...Now I’ll deposit them into RCI rather than lose them. Disney has refused to address the issue of banked or borrowed points.


DVC has resolved the borrowed points issue - they go back into their original use year. But for banked points and current use year points which have passed their banking deadline at this point RCI is indeed the only option.

*Temporary Updates to Our Cancellation Policy*

Until the decision is made as to when the Resorts will reopen, all reservations scheduled for arrival during the closure time will be automatically cancelled by Disney Vacation Club on a week-by-week basis. Members do not need to cancel the reservation online or contact Member Services.

Vacation Points returned due to a cancellation of a Resort reservation will not be placed in a holding account and will be returned to the current Use Year. This applies to all reservations checking in within the next 30 days. When a reservation involving Borrowed Points is cancelled, the Borrowed Points will be returned to the Use Year they were borrowed from. This applies to all reservations regardless of arrival date. Please allow up to 15 business days for this process to be completed. Reservation Points returned due to a cancellation of a Disney Collection or a Concierge Collection reservation will be returned as Reservation Points in the current use year.

Some Members may have questions about reservation cancellations involving Points that are set to expire soon. At this time, we are evaluating the banking and expiration policy and the use of certain Points impacted by the closures. As a part of our evaluation process, we need to be considerate of the impact any changes could have on future inventory availability for the Membership overall. A decision will be made when we better understand how long COVID-19 will impact our operations.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 10, 2020)

In this past year, I used my Wyndham points to stay at SSR and also spent time at Wyndham's Daytona Ocean Walk. My 5 year old liked Ocean Walk more than SSR. There is a water park across the street that is a 5 min walk from your room and has go karts, an arcade and minigolf. The $125 season pass covers the entire trip. There is a movie theater on property with a few restaurants. Movies are 1/2 priced on Tuesdays. There is also a really good taffy shop on the boardwalk (Zenos) as well as a Coldstone. The pier has a Joe's Crab Shack on it and offers 360 degree ocean views from inside the restaurant.  On site, there is a lazy river, childrens water feature and water slide. A dunkin donuts is also a 5 min walk. If you have older kids, there's a HUGE sligshot. My daughter loved watching people get catapaulted (on the slingshot) from our balcony at night. Most of the rooms are either ocean view or ocean front and the towers go up to 25 floors to give you awesome views.

This vacation I am describing only cost me $60 a night for the 5 nights I was there in a 1 bedroom deluxe using my Wyndham membership. Depositing into RCI may not be the best way to spend points, but on the bright side it gives you the ability to try out other systems and see if buying into them is right for you (resale of course). Wyndham, even though their sales practices are cut throat, extended the point deposit date and allowed everyone (even resale) to bank them for FREE. They also gave us back our reservation transactions. They've also never restricted where resale points can stay within their club. We just don't get developer benefits. The same can be said with Hilton. To me Disney is greedier than Wyndham/Hilton and it has left a sour taste.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 11, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> In this past year, I used my Wyndham points to stay at SSR and also spent time at Wyndham's Daytona Ocean Walk. My 5 year old liked Ocean Walk more than SSR. There is a water park across the street that is a 5 min walk from your room and has go karts, an arcade and minigolf. The $125 season pass covers the entire trip. There is a movie theater on property with a few restaurants. Movies are 1/2 priced on Tuesdays. There is also a really good taffy shop on the boardwalk (Zenos) as well as a Coldstone. The pier has a Joe's Crab Shack on it and offers 360 degree ocean views from inside the restaurant.  On site, there is a lazy river, childrens water feature and water slide. A dunkin donuts is also a 5 min walk. If you have older kids, there's a HUGE sligshot. My daughter loved watching people get catapaulted (on the slingshot) from our balcony at night. Most of the rooms are either ocean view or ocean front and the towers go up to 25 floors to give you awesome views.
> 
> This vacation I am describing only cost me $60 a night for the 5 nights I was there in a 1 bedroom deluxe using my Wyndham membership. Depositing into RCI may not be the best way to spend points, but on the bright side it gives you the ability to try out other systems and see if buying into them is right for you (resale of course). Wyndham, even though their sales practices are cut throat, extended the point deposit date and allowed everyone (even resale) to bank them for FREE. They also gave us back our reservation transactions. They've also never restricted where resale points can stay within their club. We just don't get developer benefits. The same can be said with Hilton. To me Disney is greedier than Wyndham/Hilton and it has left a sour taste.



Just for information DVC owners which end up depositing their points to RCI can’t book anything in Orlando not even 30 miles around the Orlando area.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 11, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Just for information DVC owners which end up depositing their points to RCI can’t book anything in Orlando not even 30 miles around the Orlando area.




Daytona is 75 miles from Orlando o.0


----------



## frank808 (Apr 11, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Just for information DVC owners which end up depositing their points to RCI can’t book anything in Orlando not even 30 miles around the Orlando area.


I have not deposited points to RCI for trades so do not have first hand experience if DVC has the location restrictions. But I have used my HGVC points to book Orlando even though HGVC has locations close by. 

I though most mini point systems like HGVC, Wyndham, Worldmark etc do not have Orlando restrictions? 

Have you tried with DVC points and there is a restriction. Figure RCI does not know if points came from HH, VB or VGC (even though there has been no recent sighting of trades there)so there would not be Orlando restriction.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Apr 11, 2020)

At one point, the DVC portal restricted the set of resorts that could be seen in RCI, similar in spirit to II's quality filter, to remove properties at the lower end of the range. I *think* that's been changed, but it is possible that Orlando-area properties still don't appear in the DVC portal. I don't own there so can't check first-hand.


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2020)

frank808 said:


> I have not deposited points to RCI for trades so do not have first hand experience if DVC has the location restrictions. But I have used my HGVC points to book Orlando even though HGVC has locations close by.
> 
> I though most mini point systems like HGVC, Wyndham, Worldmark etc do not have Orlando restrictions?
> 
> ...


DVC has a 30 mile restriction in RCI thus owners at resorts within a 30 mile radius can't trade to DVC.  That's true for other locations besides Orlando as well .  Historically they haven't blocked the points mini systems other than RCI points if the points were tied to a restricted resort.  BTW it was 45 miles in II though for Orlando there are no resorts that would fall in the 15 mile radius I don't believe.  I can't speak to where there have been changes based on the current weirdness but looking online it's still in effect judging by the DVC RCI conduit.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 11, 2020)

*43,000 more Walt Disney World workers will be furloughed April 19*









						43,000 more Walt Disney World workers will be furloughed April 19
					

About 43,000 unionized Disney World workers will be furloughed starting April 19, becoming the largest wave of Disney employees at the resort to be sent home without pay because of the coronavirus crisis.




					www.orlandosentinel.com


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2020)

_DVC has a 30 mile restriction in RCI thus owners at resorts within a 30 mile radius can't trade to DVC.  _
Is this new? I traded into DVC HHI with a RCI weeks HHI unit in the past. It was even for the exact same week.


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2020)

elaine said:


> _DVC has a 30 mile restriction in RCI thus owners at resorts within a 30 mile radius can't trade to DVC.  _
> Is this new? I traded into DVC HHI with a RCI weeks HHI unit in the past. It was even for the exact same week.


I don't think I was clear. There are 2 components to the restriction, inbound and outbound and they've eased up on the non Orlando locations the last few years.  But here's the kicker, historically there have been matches made that were later canceled under these provisions.


----------



## elaine (Apr 11, 2020)

Good to know. Thanks. Glad our trade wasn’t Canx. It was a great place.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 11, 2020)

Dean said:


> DVC has a 30 mile restriction in RCI thus owners at resorts within a 30 mile radius can't trade to DVC. That's true for other locations besides Orlando as well . Historically they haven't blocked the points mini systems other than RCI points if the points were tied to a restricted resort. BTW it was 45 miles in II though for Orlando there are no resorts that would fall in the 15 mile radius I don't believe. I can't speak to where there have been changes based on the current weirdness but looking online it's still in effect judging by the DVC RCI conduit.


I know through RCI you can not trade a resort located 30 miles of WDW into DVC. Is it possible to use DVC points to trade into Orlando resorts within 30 miles of WDW? A previous poster said that there was a block for DVC points deposited in RCI to trade for locations near Orlando.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 12, 2020)

The second wave of furloughed Disney workers were union members.  Negotiations have been taking place since the first furloughs were announced.  Disney is no longer accepting any reservations for dining or resorts until after June 1, so I find it interesting that May DVC trades are still available in RCI.  Does anyone think they could possibly be open?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 12, 2020)

I don’t.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 12, 2020)

This is the best analysis I’ve read about DVC’s COVID-19 problem. As DVC says, they can’t determine what to do until the resorts reopen and they know how big the losses are.




__





						Disney Vacation Club's COVID-19 Dilemma | DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource!
					

To date,  the fifteen Disney Vacation Club resorts have already lost more than 4 million points worth of villa availability to COVID-19 with no immediate end in sight.   Your beloved 2005 Honda Civic




					dvcnews.com


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 13, 2020)

He's baaaack. Bob Iger thought he was retiring, now he's back in charge fighting for Disney's life.








						Bob Iger Thought He Was Leaving on Top. Now, He’s Fighting for Disney’s Life. (Published 2020)
					

The former C.E.O. thought he was riding into the sunset. Now he’s reasserting control and reimagining Disney as a company with fewer employees and more thermometers.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 13, 2020)

frank808 said:


> I have not deposited points to RCI for trades so do not have first hand experience if DVC has the location restrictions. But I have used my HGVC points to book Orlando even though HGVC has locations close by.
> 
> I though most mini point systems like HGVC, Wyndham, Worldmark etc do not have Orlando restrictions?
> 
> ...


Yes there is a restriction. If you open the RCI portal through the DVC member page you will see that Orlando is not among the locations you can choose.

Mini systems like HGVC is not blocked in RCI as HGVC members uses a corporate account to sign into RCI. It’s not possible to identify where points are coming from just a pool of points.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 15, 2020)

With all of the extra points which currently are in the system. That be points with a August or later UY which have cancelled and banked(if possible) The points was originally locked into a vacation in March, April, May and maybe June.

Some points are also lost due to people using their points for a vacation very late in their UY.

All of those extra points DVC need to do something about as there are not enough rooms to meet the demand going forward. One way DVC could “fix” this problem would be either suspend banking and/or borrowing. Another and maybe not so often thought of solution could be to increase the point cost when owners to an internal trade. Internal trade is when an owner with ie. SSR points book BWV. Normal the trade is 1:1 point wise. Going forward all non home resort bookings could be increased 30% so a room at BWV which in September normally costs 10 points would now cost 13 points but only for non owners at BWV.

That would help eliminate or eat some of the extra points in the system going forward.


----------



## elaine (Apr 15, 2020)

I don’t think that dvc can charge extra for non-home resorts.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 15, 2020)

Some folks who’ve carefully read the multi-site POS think they can.


----------



## elaine (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't think they would do that. IMHO That would cause an uproar amongst far more owner than the ones losing points. But who knows.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 16, 2020)

Someone is going to lose the use of points—not just here but in any points-based timeshare. The closures are too widespread for too long at resorts that are normally more than 90% full. He only questions are who and how.


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 16, 2020)

elaine said:


> I don't think they would do that. IMHO That would cause an uproar amongst far more owner than the ones losing points. But who knows.


You could argue that then all owners will “pay” for the current situation.


----------



## elaine (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd be fine with that. Everyone sharing equally. It's very unfair to owners who had reservations who missed baking deadlines to not be able to bank late--that should not upset the balance--they could have banked those points. That's different from allowing an extra year of banking--which many owners need (possibly me included), who will lose points because parks are closed during their reservations using already banked points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2020)

I suspect after reopening and perhaps through the next year that occupancy at non DVC resorts will be less than 100%. Perhaps considerably less. Didn't they close certain resorts after 911? They could assign points to these resorts for the different room types. Mostly just hotel rooms. They could then allow DVC owners to book at non DVC properties in to this inventory that would otherwise go unsold as cash reservations. It isn't like they would be renting these units out for cash anyway. Though there is a cost associated with running these resorts for "non paying" guests. Though I would think Disney would just be happy to get people back?


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 16, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect after reopening and perhaps through the next year that occupancy at non DVC resorts will be less than 100%. Perhaps considerably less. Didn't they close certain resorts after 911? They could assign points to these resorts for the different room types. Mostly just hotel rooms. They could then allow DVC owners to book at non DVC properties in to this inventory that would otherwise go unsold as cash reservations. It isn't like they would be renting these units out for cash anyway. Though there is a cost associated with running these resorts for "non paying" guests. Though I would think Disney would just be happy to get people back?


That would assume that DVC and DISNEY could come to an agreement as the two don’t have control over each other.  DVC would need to pay to book rooms at regular resort hotels. Who should cover that cost?


----------



## Fredflintstone (Apr 16, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect after reopening and perhaps through the next year that occupancy at non DVC resorts will be less than 100%. Perhaps considerably less. Didn't they close certain resorts after 911? They could assign points to these resorts for the different room types. Mostly just hotel rooms. They could then allow DVC owners to book at non DVC properties in to this inventory that would otherwise go unsold as cash reservations. It isn't like they would be renting these units out for cash anyway. Though there is a cost associated with running these resorts for "non paying" guests. Though I would think Disney would just be happy to get people back?



Getting people back IMO will be challenging over the short run. People will now be afraid to be in packed venues for awhile. They may need to hand out free masks, hand sanitizer just to alleviate the fear. That said, a vaccine would change the entire ball game. Let’s hope a vaccine comes soon because that would stop the fear and have places like Disney go back to normal ASAP. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2020)

elaine said:


> I'd be fine with that. Everyone sharing equally. It's very unfair to owners who had reservations who missed baking deadlines to not be able to bank late--that should not upset the balance--they could have banked those points. That's different from allowing an extra year of banking--which many owners need (possibly me included), who will lose points because parks are closed during their reservations using already banked points.


Everyone is sharing the burden and the reality is there is no 100% equal.  The question is where is the balance.  IMO the closer they are to sticking to their rules the better off we all are in the long run.


dioxide45 said:


> I suspect after reopening and perhaps through the next year that occupancy at non DVC resorts will be less than 100%. Perhaps considerably less. Didn't they close certain resorts after 911? They could assign points to these resorts for the different room types. Mostly just hotel rooms. They could then allow DVC owners to book at non DVC properties in to this inventory that would otherwise go unsold as cash reservations. It isn't like they would be renting these units out for cash anyway. Though there is a cost associated with running these resorts for "non paying" guests. Though I would think Disney would just be happy to get people back?


DVC would have to pay cash for those rooms but maybe Disney (non DVC) could give them a discounted rate.  This would only be applicable for qualified owners though.


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Getting people back IMO will be challenging over the short run. People will now be afraid to be in packed venues for awhile. They may need to hand out free masks, hand sanitizer just to alleviate the fear. That said, a vaccine would change the entire ball game. Let’s hope a vaccine comes soon because that would stop the fear and have places like Disney go back to normal ASAP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't believe there have historically been any new vaccines under an 18 month time frame.  The swine flu was 5 or 6 months I believe but it really wasn't a new vaccine.  I wouldn't be surprised if this one was under 18 months given they have one in human trials already (skipping the animal trials) and several other companies are working on vaccines with a track record of previous work on SARS/MERS vaccine options.  Still I think 6 months is extremely optimistic and that assumes there are no problems with the vaccine during the trials.  Then it's going to be a production and prioritization issue.  Thus I think we're back to 18 months best case scenario for routine vaccine availability.  

Medications, including vaccines, normally go from animal studies to Phase 1 (a few dozen people to make sure there are no major problems), Phase 2 (high risk area for infection with a few hundred people to see if it's effective and further look for problems) then Phase 3 which is just larger volume.  Then it has to be approved by the FDA (for the US).


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2020)

elaine said:


> I don’t think that dvc can charge extra for non-home resorts.





bnoble said:


> Some folks who’ve carefully read the multi-site POS think they can.


As I read the multi site POS I don't see that they could charge extra points for non home resort reservations but what they could do is charge a fee, change the booking windows (limited somewhere by the POS) and institute other fees.  They could also create a VIP system.  I also don't see any ability to differentiate reservations costs or booking windows between qualified and non qualified for the existing resorts other than Riviera.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 17, 2020)

I was holding out hope for a May 3rd soft reopening.....nope, all my dinner and fast pass reservations have disappeared from MDE.  I’m guessing my resort reservations will be next.  I’ll have close to 200 points going back into the system.  It’s going to be tough getting reservations in studios in the sought after resorts for the next couple of years.  We usually get a one bedroom in the higher point category....but can see this being more difficult too.

I heard they will be furloughing the member services people starting on Monday.


----------



## IuLiKa (Apr 18, 2020)

With all the travel plans being cancelled, I am hoping I can go to Disneyland for my birthday in June... I also have the flex pass and hope to be able to use it during the summer (since I will probably have to cancel my trip to Europe in mid july) I expect once open people in Socal with the passes will go to Disneyland especially if the school will remain closed. Right now LA said they are closing summer school. What are people going to do at home with the kids until august??  I am sure they are working hard at different scenarios and strategies to re-open ..Let's see.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 18, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> I was holding out hope for a May 3rd soft reopening.....nope, all my dinner and fast pass reservations have disappeared from MDE.  I’m guessing my resort reservations will be next.  I’ll have close to 200 points going back into the system.  It’s going to be tough getting reservations in studios in the sought after resorts for the next couple of years.  We usually get a one bedroom in the higher point category....but can see this being more difficult too.
> 
> I heard they will be furloughing the member services people starting on Monday.


Where did you hear member services people are being furloughed on Monday?  I cannot find news of this.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t do Facebook, but a DVC friend of mine does.  I guess there are a few DVC Facebook pages.  She’s the one that told me to check my MDE to see if my fast passes are there.  She also said people posted that they were talking with some member services people and were told about the furlough.  I did get an email from Disney Destinations about my cancelled dinner reservations, but not about my cancelled fast passes.  My DVC resort reservations are still showing, but if I can’t go to the parks I probably won’t want to go if the resorts are still open.  Then again......maybe they will do a soft reopening and won’t be doing fast passes if there is no need to because of crowd levels.  I just don’t know.  Universal is apparently officially closed until May 28.  And I know the governor of Orange County and the governor of the state of Florida are trying to get some kind of restart going.


----------



## CPNY (May 21, 2020)

Any word on when resorts may be opening? Mid June a possibility?


----------



## travelhacker (May 21, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Any word on when resorts may be opening? Mid June a possibility?


No date yet, but given that Universal will open to the public on June 5th, Sea World will open in early - mid June, I would think that Disney will be open towards the end of June or July 1st. I am also tempted to book those cheap DVC exchanges using RCI points in mid June, and it could be worth a flyer, but I think there is a strong possibility you will have to cancel. 

Fortunately, you can cancel until June 15th and get your points back and a credit for the exchange fee that is good as long as you use it by December 31st.


----------



## CPNY (May 22, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> No date yet, but given that Universal will open to the public on June 5th, Sea World will open in early - mid June, I would think that Disney will be open towards the end of June or July 1st. I am also tempted to book those cheap DVC exchanges using RCI points in mid June, and it could be worth a flyer, but I think there is a strong possibility you will have to cancel.
> 
> Fortunately, you can cancel until June 15th and get your points back and a credit for the exchange fee that is good as long as you use it by December 31st.


I doubt I’ll be able to use the exchange by the 31st at this point. I was thinking the same, take a chance and book. But i may just do a Marriott mid June for pools and relaxation OR Aruba!


----------



## littlestar (May 23, 2020)

Legoland is opening June 1 so surely to goodness DVC and Disney will announce something soon.  We cancelled our DVC exchange for June and booked Marriott Cypress Harbour instead (Marriott has been way more transparent to be able to plan).


----------



## nomoretslt (May 23, 2020)

UniverSal Orlando will be opening June 1st...for employees and special guests....and then some annual pass holders and then general public on June 5th.  However, I just read that their resort hotels will still be closed.  Disney will be presenting their reopening plan to the Orange County task force Monday or Tuesday I believe.  More logistics for Disney as there are so many on site resorts.  I’m thinking June 15 for Disney to start their slow reopening.  I check out Fox35orlando to keep up with what’s going on down there.  I do wish DVC would give better updates.  But they’re probably being careful about what they say in case things don’t work out.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hacordli said:


> Due to Covid pandemic all the parks and resorts closed, but the company announced last month that the magic kingdom and animal kingdom would open for business on july11th.


And Epcot and the Studios open on the 15th. DVC resorts (except AKL Jambo) opened yesterday, and the other WDW resorts are scheduled to begin opening July 10, but in small groups spread from then until October.


----------

